# Will Omnistor Bracket Fit Fiamma Awning ??



## 99229 (May 15, 2006)

Hope someone can help me ...

I'm buying a camper which has omnistor brackets fitted onto the side of the camper for a 4m awning (up high near the roof) , but I can't seem to locate a 4m 2nd hand omnistor awning .. 
A new one is crazy money ..

If I bought a Fiamma 4m awning , would it fit onto the brackets , or do I have to remove the Omnistor brackets and fit the Fiamma ones ??
I fear I may have to ..

I'm running out of time to get it sorted , anyone know of an installer near Wrexham if I have to get someone else to install it .. 
I'm travelling from Ireland to pick it up in UK .

Also , anyone have a 2nd hand 4m Omnistor camper awning , or even a Fiamma without breaking the bank ?

Thanks for any replies .


----------



## panda54 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Will Omnistor Bracket Fit <a href=http://www.outdoorb*



nonimike said:


> Hope someone can help me ...
> .
> 
> Also , anyone have a 2nd hand 4m Omnistor camper awning , or even a Fiamma without breaking the bank ?
> ...


hi, 4mtr omnistor safari room for sale on this site [classified ]


----------



## 99229 (May 15, 2006)

thanks , but it's just the awning/canopy I'm after , not the safari room .

thanks anyway .


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A new F iamma awning will come with fitting brackets and should be suitable for your Kontiki

Peter


----------



## 99229 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Peter , 

But what I really wanted to know is , would the Omnistor wall brackets on the camper also take a Fiamma awning ?
Or is the only way, to remove the Omnistor backets and fit the new Fiamma ones for a Fiamma awning ??

also , any idea how much installation of a Fiamma 4m awning would cost in the Wrexham area , travelling too far is unfortunately out of the question as time is against me ?

thanks , 
mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Mike,

Depends on how old the Omnistore brackets are, some do, some don't.

All you have to do is undo two nuts on each bracket, remove brackets, replace with F iamma ones and reseal. Jobs done.

You just need someone to help you mount the awning onto the brackets

Peter


----------



## 99229 (May 15, 2006)

Good Man !!

Thanks .


----------

